# My first smoked turkey and the outside is black!!!



## s0nz28

Hi all,

I love this site and have recently purchased a WSM 22.5.  I followed the great advice from this forum on how to smoke a turkey (brined for 24 hrs).  I have a slight problem.  The turkey didn't come out like some of the pics viewed from this site.  The rub on the turkey is black not that great tanned look.  The rub I used is the Naked rub from Jeff's recipe.  After 7.5 hours of smoking at 230, the temp on the turkey is 175.  The smoke flavor and the turkey is great, but how do you get that nice looking turkey.  Is it the rub, should I just rub it with some Olive Oil only?  Any advice would be appreciated as I will smoke that perfect turkey (nicely tanned outside).

Thanks,

Sonz28

PS. I noticed I posted this in the wrong Forum.


----------



## tbakko

maybe too heavy on the smoke, did you get any kind of a bitter tast?


----------



## coffee_junkie

I have used Jeffs rub on turkey and got the same results, I think it is the sugar in the rub, try backing off on the brown sugar by half and see how that goes.


----------



## t-n-k bbq

i have done two turkey's recent and i wraped mine after about 4 hrs might try that it turned out good


----------



## teeznuts

Do you have a picture of it? Is it mahogany and black like below? or straight charred black looking?


----------



## tiki guy

*  I think the Brown Sugar , was the problem BUT how did it taste ?*

*I would back off on the Sugar a touch , and I think I would wrap it near the end , but ya may get that same color  because of the Sugar caramelizing .*


----------



## SmokinAl

That turkey looks awesome to me!!!!!


----------



## hoity toit

Its whats under the skin that counts !


----------



## seriousbbqs

Yes, the rub can burn if it's got sugar in it, but black outside comes from the smoke too. Try cutting back on the smoke or wrap it in foil for the last half of the cook. Or just let her get dark and gobble it up. We don't eat the skin anyway.


----------

